# الطيران المدني و الحربي



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

زملائي الكرام 
أعضاء ومشرفي قسم هندسة الطيران 
انا مهندس اختصاصي في هندسة الحاسوب 
ولكن ارتو ان انقل لكم هذا الموضوع لما يشتمل من معلومات والموضوع للأخ 
ابو المجد الدمشقي ​ 
هناك شرطان اساسيان لدراسة الطيران​ 
*1- اجتياز الفحص الطبي وتوجد ثلاث انواع من شهادات الفحص الطبي *
*- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الاول : *
*تمنح بعد فحص دقيق وشامل لكل اعضاء الجسم ( وهذه المقبوله لدى شركات الطيران الدوليه والمحلية وتجدد لكل ستة اشهر )*
*- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الثاني : *
*وتمنح بعد فحص دقيق لبعض اعضاء الجسم ويتم تجديدها كل ( 12 ) شهر*
*- الشهادات الطبية من النوع الثالث :*
*وتمنح بعد فحص عادي للجسم وتطلب كبداية للمتقدم للحصول على اول رخصة طيران ويتم تجديدها كل ( 24 ) شهرا ولابد من توضيح في الشهادة الطبية التي من النوع الاول اسم الطيار وعنوانه وتاريخ ميلاده وطوله ووزنه ولون شعره ولون عينيه وتاريخ صدور الشهادة الطبية.*​ 

*ثانيا : اجادة اللغة الانجليزية*​ 
*تعتبر اللغة الانجليزية مطلبا اساسيا لمن يرغب قيادة طائرة خاصة او عامة*
*- التدريب :*
*الرخصة الخاصة للطيار وهي المنفذ لجميع رخص الطيران وهي على مراحل.*
*1- الدراسات الارضية : وهي دراسة نظرية تستخدم فيها كتاب خاص للطيران وبه الاسئلة وتعتبر مرجع الطالب يحتوي على ( 570 ) سؤال عن حركة الطيران اجهزة الطائرة الوزن التوازن والطقس وخدمات الطقس والملاحة وراديو الملاحه والمطارات والمجال الجوي وسلامة الطيران مجلس سلامة النقل العالمي ويجب ان تحصل على اقل نسبة وهي (70% ) لكي تجتاز الاختبار ويكون عادة 50 سؤال من 500 سؤال.*
*2- طلبات الاختبار :*
*لكي تحصل على اول رخصة طيران وتصبح طيارا خاصا سوف يطلبمنك المختبر كالتالي :*
*- الكشف الطبي.*
*- نتيجة اختباركتاب الطيران.*
*- تكوين ( 40 ) ساعة طيران او اكثر ولا يمكن ان تدخل الاختبار باقل من ( 40 ) ساعة*
*- توصية من المدرب في كتاب الطالب الخاص بانه تم تدريبه وجاهز لدخول الاختبار. ويوقع على ذلك.*​ 

*بعد استكمال ما سبق من متطلبات يبدأ الاختبار كالتالي*​ 
*- اختبار شفوي عن انواع المطارات وظروف الطقس وحالات الطواريء ونوع الوقود المستعمل وكيفية التنقل بين مدينتين من حيث السر الجوي ومدة الرحلة والتصرف الملائم مع او ضد اتجاه الريح واخيرا مدى الفهم للعديد من الجوانب الفنية ذات الصلة بالطائرة والطيران.*
*عند اجتياز الطالب للختبار الشفوي يبدا الاختبار العملي حيث يقوم الطالب برحلة جويه على متن الطائرة مع المختبر تبدا من الاقلاع من المطار ويلاحظ المحتبر خلال الرحله مدى التزام الطالب بخط السير والارتفاع المطلوب ثم يطلب منه ان يقوم ببعض عمليات الدوران وبعض الحركات الجوية وعمل حالة طواريء للطائرة وينظر المدرب في تصرفات الطالب ثم يجري له الهبوط والاقلاع متتابع ومختلف الانواع وبعد ان يجتاز ذلك يعطى الرخصة الخاصة*
*.*
*- لا يسمح للطيار الخاص بالطيران الا بالاستعانه برؤية خارجية ( طيران مرئي VFR) وفي جو يسمح بالرؤية الخارجية *​ 

*مرحلة بداية الطيران*​ 
*- مرحلة تدريب المدرب يكون متوسط ساعات الطيران فيها (20) ساعة تزيد او تقل عنها قليلا ويتوقف ذلك على مقدرة الطالب على استيعابه لمهارات القيادة. حيث يتعلم في هذه الساعات كيفية الاقلاع والهبوط وقيادة الطائرة على خط مستقيم وبعض عمليات الدوران والصعود والنزول.*
*- عندما يصبح الطالب متأقلما مع الطائرة وجو الطيران بعد عشر ساعات طيران او ثلاثين ساعة طيران او اكثر والمدرب هو الذي يحدد تاقلم الطالب يقوم الطالب بالطيران بمفرده بالطائرة ويقف المدرب بجانب المدرج ليرى الطالب وهو يقوم بعملية الاقلاع والهبوط الاول معتمدا على نفسه دون ان يرافقه احد.*
*- يكرر الطالب المحاوله مع المدرب برحلات بين مدينة واخرى ويؤدي بعض الحركات الجوية. يجمع ما مقداره عشر ساعات منها ثلاث ساعات طيران ليلي*
*- يقضي الطالب عشر ساعات اضافيه بمفرده دون ان يرافقه احد حيث يقوم برحلاتمن مدينة لاخرى وعمل بعض الحركات الجوية.*​

*الطيران الالي *​ 
*اذا اكمل الطيار الحاصل على الرخصة الاولى (40) ساعة طيران كلها رحلات بين المدن الداخليه فانه بذلك يكون مؤهلا للبدء في التدريب على مرحلىة الطيران باجهزة الطائرة فقط دون الاستعانه بالرؤية الخارجية وهو ما يسمى ( الطيران الالي )*
*مدة التدريب :*
*- التدريب لمدة ( 15 - 20 ) ساعة طيران على على جهاز شبيه بالطائرة مثبت على الارض يحتوي على اجهزة تشبه اجهزة الطائرة المتحركة والغرض منها هو تعويد الطالب على رؤية الاجهزة فقط والتعامل معها ويتولى الاشراف خبراء في الطيران ممن امضوا فترة طويلة في الطيران وحصلوا على دورات متقدمة في التدريب*
*- تستكمل هذه المرحلة من ( 20 - 25 ) ساعة طيران حقيقية مع المدرب ويوضع فيها مانع على العين للطيار بحيث لا يمكنه رؤية غير اجهزة الطائرة الداخلية وبذلك يكون مجموع ساعات التدريب العام على الطيران الالي ( 40 ) ساعة طيران واكثر .*​ 
*شروط الاختبار:*
*على كل طيار يريد الاختبار عمل الاتي:*
*1- دراسة كتاب يسمى : الطيران الالي ويحتوي على ( 800) سؤال تقريبا تدور اسئلته حول الطيران الالي والطيران اعام ولكي يجتاز الطالب الاختبار يجب ان يحصل على نسبة ( 70% ) من الدرجات*
*2-اجتياز الكشف الطبي .*
*3- تكوين ( 40) ساعة طيران تدريب مع المدرب او اكثر.*
*4- كتابة توصية من المدرب تؤهله لدخول الاختبار .*​ 

*. الاختبار*​ 
*بعد استكمال ما سبق يبدأ الاختبار كالتالي*
*اولا : اختبار شفوي يناقشالمختبر فيه الطيار ويسأله اسئله معينه تدور حول خريطة الطيران الالي وخرائط خطوات الاقتراب الالي والوقود المستعمل ومن ثم يطلب المختبر من الطيار القيام بشرح توضيحي لرحلة بين مدينتين وتحديد خط السير والارتفاع والمطار البديل .*
*ثانيا : عند اجتياز الطالب للاختبار الشفوي يبدأ المختبر معاه الاختبار العملي حيث يقوم المختبر بوضع مانع على عين الطالب ومن ثم يقوم الطيار برحلة جوية تبدأ من الاقلاع والقيام بجميع خطوات الطيران الالي وعمل ثلالث طرق للاقتراب الالي للمدرج وعمل نموذج للانتظار بالجو وبعد ان يتعدى هذا الاختبار يعطى السماح بالطيران الالي.*
*ملاحظه :*
*يسمح للطيار الاستعانه باجهزة الطائرة فقط ( الطيران الالي ) في حالة انعدام الرؤية الخارجية بارتفاع ( 18000 ) قدم فاكثر*​ 

*يوجد هناك نوعان من مدارس الطيران احداهما يمكنك ان تتقدم فيها لاختبار الطيران التجاري بعد حصولك على ( 180 ) ساعة طيران والاخرى يمكنك ان تقدم فيها الاختبار بعد حصولك على ( 250) ساعة طيران وان الاختلاف الحاصل في عدد الساعات ناتج عن السماح المعطى من ادارة منظمة الطيران الفيدرالية لكل مدرسة*​ 
*( الاختبـــــار )*​ 
*- الحصول على ( 180 أو 250 ) ساعة طيران وذلك حسب المدرسة التس يتبعها الطيار ( ان هذه الساعات تكون مجموعة الساعات العامة التي يكونها الطيار منذ بداية الطيران حتى الوصول الى ( 180 أو 250 ) ساعة طيران ويجب ان يكون منها ( 10 ) ساعات تدريب على عمل بعض الحركات الجوية الخاصة بالطيران التجاري مع المدرب.*
*- دراسة كتاب يحتوي على ( 815 ) سؤال تقريبا واسئله تتشابه مع اختبار الرخصة الاولى ( الطيار الخاص ) بالاضافة الى بعضالانظمة والقوانين الجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري ويجب ان يحصل على نسبة ( 70% ) ليجتاز الاختبار*
*- توصية من المدرب تؤهله الى دخول الاختبار.*​ 
*كيفية الاختبار للطيار التجاري.*​ 
*بعد استكمال ما سبق من متطلبات يتم الاختبار كالتالي*
*- اختبار شفوي مشابه للاختبار الشفوي للرخصة الاولى بالاضافة الى بعض الاسئلة عن الانظمة والقوانين الجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري.*
*- اختبار عملي مشابه للختبار العملي الخاص للرخصة الاولى بالاضافة الى همل بعض الحركات الجويةالجديدة الخاصة بالطيران التجاري.*
*- يسمح للطيار التجاري ان يحمل راكبا مقابل اجر يدفعه له وان يعمل في شركة تدفع له راتبا شهريا.*
*- بامكان الطيار ان يجمع ععدا وافرا من الساعات التي تؤهله لكي يتقدم لاختبار الطيران التجاري والطيران الالي في وقت واحد او يقدم احدهما على الاخر حسب الساعات المطلوبة.*
*- اذا حصل الطيار على رخصة الطيران التجاري دون رخصة الطيران الالي فيمكنه ان يحمل ركابا مقابل اجر يدفع له او ان يعمل في شركة تدفع له اجرا شهريا. ولكن لا تتعدى المسافة ( 50 ) ميلا بحريا او ( 92.6) كيلو مترا شريطة ان لا يكون اثناءالليل.*
*- ان جميع الرخص السابقة تجري اختباراتها في اي طائرة بشرط ان يتم التدريب في الطائرة ذاتها ويجب ان يسجل نوع الطائرة في كتاب الطالب*
*- اذا لم يجتاز الطالب احد الاختبارات يعطي فرصة اخرى في اقرب وقت ممكن واذا لم يجتاز المحاولة في المرة الثانية فلا يحق له الاختبار الا بعد مرور شهر من موعد اختبار الطالب الثاني.*
*- اذا انتهى تاريخ الكشف الطبي فلا يحق لاي طالب ان يدخل اي اختبار الا بعد عمل كشف اخر واجتيازه.*
*- اذا اراد اي طيار ان يقود طائرة اخرى تختلف في حجمها او محركاتها فيجب ان يتدرب مع احد المدربين على تلك الطائرة ومن ثم يعطى السماح له من منظمة الطيران الفيدرالي بقيادتها بعد ان يجتاز الاختبارات الخاصة بها.*
*- عند حصول الطيار على الرخصة التجارية ورخصة الطيران الالي يمكنه ان يتقدم بطلب رخصة تدريب وتدريس ويعطى الاحقيه بعد اجتياز الاختبار الخاص بذلك بالقيام بالتدريس والتدريب.*
*- عندما يحصل الطيار على ( 1500 ) ساعة طيران يصبح مؤهلا ان يختبر في رخصة ( طيار خطوط المواصلات الجوية ).*​ 

وجدت​ 
اولا: بل النسبة لضغط تكاليف الطيران فانا وجدت طريقة حيث يمكنك شراء قرص الخاصة بجبسن واندرسون عن طريق النت وهذا القرص منتج بموافقة السلطة الفدرالية الامريكية للطيران ويمكن متابعة التدريب الجوي في اي بلد يقدم اقل سعر تكلفة ومن خلال بحثي وجدت انه باكستان و اثيوبيا وجيبوتي هي من ارخص وافضل الدول ومن بعدها تقوم باستكمال الاجراءات المشروحة مسبقا.
*ثانيا: بل النسبة لعملية التوظيف لا يمكن لاحد ان يضمن لك ذلك لكن ساعطيك هذه النسبة اذا كانت تهمك*
*بل النسبة للطيار الخاص نسبة التوظيف 2%*
*بل النسبة للطيار التجاري نسبة التوظيف 61%*
*بل النسبة للطيار خط النقل نسبة التوظيف 97%*​ 
*لكن تضل ليس هناك الى ضمانات لكن نصيحتي ادرس الطيران لاجل الطيران وانا متأكد من انك ستجد المسلك المناسب الذي تحب العمل فيه وفي نفس الوقت سيدر عليك الاموال*
*واخيرا وليس اخرا*​ 

وايضا​ 

ان طيار خط النقل او ما يعرف بشهادة A.T.P.L يقصد به الطيار الخاص بشركات وخطوط نقل المسافريين يحث يمكن لطيار خط النقل الطيران باكثر من 20 مسافر بعكس الطيار التجاري الذي يتحدد بـ 19 مسافر
*وطيار خط النقل يستطيع حمل حمولة تزيد عن العشرين طن*
*مثال على طيار النقل والطيار التجاري والطيار الخاص*
*طيار خاص.........طائرات خفيفة مثل السسنا 172 والبايبر شيروكي*
*طيار تجاري.......مثل طائرة السسنا كرفان وال انتو نوف وال ايلاندر*
*طيار خط نقل......مثل طائرة البوينغ والايرباص*​ 

وأيضا​ 
بالنسبة لطيار التجاري او CPL نعم لا يسمح له بقيادة طائرات الجت العملاقة
*اما بل النسبة للتكاليف*
*فانا وجدت طريقة مشروعة للاحتيال على قوانيين الطيران المدني وهي:*
*دراسة الـ PPL و CPL و الـ ATPL دراسة نظرية وذلك من خلال المطالعة المنزلية اما من خلال الكتب او من خلال الاقراص المعروفة لكن انتبه يجب ان تكون المناهج مطابقة لشروط المناهج الموضوعة من الايكاو والمنظمة الفدرالية الامريكية والمنظمة الدولية البريطانية للطيران ومطابقة لشروط منظمات الطيران المدني لبلدك*
*هذا وتقوم باداء امتحان عند سلطات الطيران او السلامة الجوية CAA او FAA *
*لكل جزء من الشهادة تقوم بدراسته *
*وتقوم بل التعيين لدى احدى شركات خطوط الطيران تتعهد بتدريبك مقابل عقد لمدى خمس سنوات بنصف راتبك الاعتيادي فتستفاد منها باجتيازك عدد الساعات المقررة وهي 1500 ساعة كحد ادنى كطيار خط نقل *
*وبهذه الطريقة تكون انهيت دراسة الجزء النظري والعملي*
*ميزات الطريقة: تتميز بل السرعة*
*: تتميز بل الرخص 1000 _ 1200 $*
*عيوبها : تحتاج الى موافقات ومراجعات كثيرة مع سلطات الطيران*
*: تتميز بل الصعوبة حيث انك تدرس نظري بدون استاذ*
*: تحتاج الى التخيل حيث انك تستمر بل الامتحانات دون رؤية *
*الامر الذي يساعد في تركيز المعلومات وتسهيلها.*​ 

وأيضا​ 

دراسة الcpl هو نفس دراسة ال Ppl ولكن بتوسع اكثر
ودراسسة Atpl نفس دراسة Cpl ولكن بتوسع اكبر 
اشبهها كانما شهادة واحدة لكن هنالك بكلوريوس وماجستير ودكتوراه
وانت يجب انت تبدأ السلم من البداية بتدرجك بل الشهادات
اما بالنسبة للتعيين يمكن اغراء الشركة بان تتعين بنصف راتب او سنتان ونصف براتب ....هذه تتبع شطارة الشخص وحيلته
اما عن الدراسة في امريكا 
فانها تختلف من جامعة لجامعة ومن مدرسة لمدرسة ومن نادي لاخر
على كلا فمدار الطيران في امريكا تسمى Fbo اي Fixed Base Opration وهذه تقسم الى مدارس 141 One For One وهي الاغلى ومدار 61 Sixty One وتعتمد التكاليف على نوع الشهادة التي انت ذاهب لدراستها
اما اذا نويت دراسة طيران خط نقل باتباع السياق الطبيعي ستكلفك العملي كاملة من 
70000$ الى 120000 $
يتبع فالموضوع جدا شيق وكثيف بالمعلومات​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*هندسة الطيران ( Aeronautical Engineering ) *​

*هي العلم,أو العملية, المتبع لتصميم طائرة أو أي آلة طائرة تستطيع الطيران ضمن نطاق الغلاف الجوي. ولهندسة الطيران أربعة مباحث ( مواضيع ) رئيسية لابد لمهندس الطيران الإلمام بها في المرحلة الأساسية والتخصص الدقيق بأحدها في المراحل المتقدمة, هذه المباحث هي: *​ 

*1- علم قوى الهواء أو الديناميكا الهوائية ( Aerodynamics )*​ 
*وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة التصميم الخارجي للطائرة ككل, وكذلك أجزائها, كالذيل والجناح, لتتمكن الطائرة من توليد قوة الرفع اللازمة لرفعها من على الأرض وجعلها تطير بسهولة ويسر في الهواء. وهذا العلم تحته أفرع متعددة لدراسة قوى الهواء, منها التيارات الهوائية اللزجة (viscous flow ) وهي التي تكون كثافة الهواء فيها متغيرة باستمرار وذلك يكون في السرعات العالية جدا, وكذلك التيارات الهوائية الغير لزجة (non-viscous flow). *​ 
*2- علم الاستقرار والتحكم (stability and control)*​ 
*وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة كيفية التحكم بالطائرة والحفاظ عليها مستقرة وهي تحت تأثير قوى الهواء الخارجية. من أفرع هذا العلم, الاستقرار السكوني ( Static Stability ) الذي يدرس استقرار الطائرة وهي متزنة سكونيا, وكذا الاستقرار الحركي ( Dynamic Stability ). *​ 
*3- علم أنظمة الدفع (Propulsion)*​ 
*وهو العلم الذي يدرس تصميم وانتاج محرك ( مروحي أو نفاث ) يعمل على توفير القوة الدافعة اللازمة لدفع الطائرة في الهواء، ومن أسس هذا العلم دراسة الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات والخواص الكيمائية للمنتجات البترولية للاستفادة منها في تصنيع وتطوير أنواع الوقود للطائرات. *​ 
*4- علم الانشاءات والهياكل (Structures )*​ 
*وهو العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وانتاج هياكل وانشاءات الطائرة وجعلها قوية كفاية لتتمكن من مقاومة الرياح المستعرضة لها في الجو, والتركيز على استخدم مواد لاتضيف وزنا زائدا على وزن الطائرة الكلي،ومن أفرع هذا العلم, الانشاءات الرقيقة الجدار (Thin-Walled Structures ) والانشاءات الشبكية ( Truss Structures ). *​ 
*أما بالنسبة للمقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء :*​ 
*فهندسة الطيران سبق تعريفها وهندسة الفضاء تعرف على أنها العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة وتصميم وتصنيع المركبات التي تطير خارج الغلاف الجوي, أي في الفضاء الخارجي. من تطبيقات هندسة الفضاء بناء الصواريخ الدافعة للفضاء والمحطات الفضائية وكذلك بناء الأقمار الاصطناعية ومن التعريفين السابقين يتبين للقاريء الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء وهما مكملان لبعضهما البعض بل إن الأساس هو هندسة الطيران الذي مكن الانسان من التحليق في الهواء ثم بني على هذا العلم علم هندسة الفضاء الذي مكن الانسان من اقتحام الفضاء وسبر آفاقه.*​ 

*مجالات مهندس الطيران *​ 
*من يأخذ وصف لمقررات هذا القسم يجد أن طلاب قسم هندسة الطيران يدرسون هندسة (ميكانيكية) ولكن في طور معقد جداً ... وذلك لحساسية هذا المجال وكثرة قيودة *​ 
*وحتى لا أطيل سأحاول أختصر في النقاط التالية وأتمنى من الجميع الاضافة أو التعديل*​ 
*ان أخطأت :-*​ 
*/1/ مجال تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات*​ 
*طبعاً هذا المجال غير موجود في بلادنا, ولو وجد فلن يبقى مهندس طيران في غير هذا المجال,*
*لانه مجال ضخم ويحتاج لمئات المهندسين وعشرات الاقسام لكل قسم تخصصة ومهامه, فالطائرة*
*كما يقال _ مدينة تطير_ *​ 
*/2/ مهندس الطيران*​ 
*مهندس ميكانيكي بالمقام الاول, مثله مثل مهندس الانتاج, ومهندس الحرارية*
*ولكن لكل قسم تخصصاته الدقيقة, فمثلاً مهندس الطيران أفضل من مهندس الحرارية في (التوربينات)*
*رغم أن (التوربينات) جزء مهم من الحرارية كما هو معروف ولكن في هندسة الطيران يتعمق الطالب*
*في دراسة التوربينات وأنوعها الكثيرة *
*اذاً*
*_ من مجالات مهندس الطيران, العمل في صيانة الالات الحرارية, وشركات تصنيع البلاستيك*
*وشركات تصميم وتصميع العدد الميكانيكية .... الخ*​ 
*/3/ من مجالات مهندس الطيران الطبيعية*​ 
*صيانة الطائرات مثل مهندسين الخطوط مثلاً, وصيانة*
*الادوات المكملة للمطارات والطائرات كذلك مثل شركة (المكملة_ في جدة) *
*/4/ من مجالات مهندس الطيران*​ 
*قيادة الطائرات وسمعت قبل فترة طويلة ان مصر الان لا يسمح*
*لقيادة الطائرات الا لمهندسي الطيران ... فهم الاقدر على فهم الطائرة وحسن التصرف ... كذلك هناك*
*طيارون من هذا القسم في اسطول ارامكو*​ 
*/5/ من مجالات مهندس الطيران*​ 
*العمل في محطات توليد القوى, حيث أهم جزء هو (التوربينه) بالاضافه*
*الى مصدر توليد الحرارة (الغلايات) *​ 
*/6/ كثير جداً من مهندسي الطيران ينخرطون في القوات المسلحة, وبالذات في صيانة الهلوكبتر, والصواريخ ... الخ*​​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*أسماء و عناوين مجموعة من المعاهد و كليات الطيران 


المعاهد و الكليات في الدول العربية : 

أكاديمية الشرق الأوسط للطيران - الأردن
أكاديمية الطيران الملكية الأردنية - الأردن
نادي الطيران السعودي - السعودية
أكاديمية الأمير سلطان لعلوم الطيران - السعودية
كلية قطر لعلوم الطيران - قطر
معهد مصر للطيران - مصر
أكاديمية الفجيرة للطيران - الإمارات
المعاهد و الكليات في الدول غير العربية : 

أكسفورد لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
كلية كابير لتعليم الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
أتلانتك لتدريب الطيران - المملكة المتحدة (بريطانيا)
جامعة خاركوف الوطنية للطيران الفضائي - أكرانيا
أكاديمية دلتا - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)
مركز احتراف الطيران - كندا
مروحيات المشاهير - الولايات المتحدة (أمريكا)
معاهد و كليات في مجالات طيران مختلفة 

كلية الإمارات للطيران ( Emirates Aviation College ) - الإمارات
كلية عمان للمراقبة و السيطرة الجوية - عمان
المعد القومي للتدريب على الطيران المدني - مصر
*​
</B></I>


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشهر الطائرات المدنية


الـبـويـنـج 707
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي لطائرة البوينج 707 في عام 1954م
وادخلت الخدمة الفعلية بعد ذالك باربعة أعوام بواسطة شركة بان امريكان وانتجت أخر طائرة من هذا الطراز عام 1991م وهي البوينج 707-320 c
تعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية مروحية أي محركاتها النفاثة تقوم بإدارة مراوح ضخمة وهي من إنتاج برات ونتي 
يبلغ طول الطائرة 47 متر
ومدى الجناحين 44 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 66 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع فيكون 151 طن
تصل سرعتها 973 كم/الساعة
ويمكن ان تطير لمسافة 9000 كم
وتستوعب 170 راكب

الـكـونـكـورد
الكونكورد هي طائرة الركاب الوحيد التي تفوق سرعتها سرعة الصوت قامت بتصنيعها فرنسا و إنكلترا وقد بدأت دراسات تصميمات هذه الطائرة في عام
1955 م .
جرى اول طيران تجريبي لطائرة الكونكورد في عام 1969 م
ودخلت الخدمة الفعلية بعد ذلك بسبع سنوات بواسطة شركتي إيرفرانس والخطوط الجوية البريطانية وقد توقفت عن هذه الطائرة عن العمل بعد خدمة دامت 27 عام
في تشرين الثاني عام 2003م نظرا لتكاليفها الباهظة وقد كانت اخر رحلة قامت بها في 26 من الشهر ذاته 
تتميز هذه الطائرة بجناحين ضخمين مثلثي الشكل يرتدان إلى الخلف بزاوية حادة ورأسيها في إتجاه الطيران كذلك يوجد طرف رفيع في مقدمة جسمها يساعد على الإنطلاق في الجو وهو يتحرك إلى أسفل عند الهبوط ليمكن قائد الطائرة من رؤية ممر الهبوط 
تعمل طائرة الكونكورد بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية نفاثة من إنتاج رولزرويس وسنيكما أوليمبس
ويبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 62 متر
وارتفاعها 12 متر
ومدى جناحيها ( أي المسافة بين طرفي الجناحين ) 26 متر
ووزنها فارغة 79 طن 
ووزنها بحمولة كاملة بعد الأقلاع فيكون 185 طن 
وتبلغ سرعتها 2200 كم / الساعة
وتستطيع الطيران إلى مسافة 6400 كم
وتتسع هذه الطائرة 128 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 727
صممت هذه الطائرة في البداية لتخدم الخطوط المحلية في الدول المختلفة وهي تطوير
للبوينج 707 وكان الأختلاف بين الطائرتين في البوينج 727 لها محرك نفاث خلفي
وقد جرى الاختبار للنموذج التجريبي الاول لهذه الطائرة عام 1963م 
و ادخلت الخدمة الفعلية في العام التالي ثم حدث تطوير لها وأطلق على الطائرة الجديدة بوينج 727-200 وهي طائرة نقل تجارية ذات مدى متوسط ومازالت في الخدمة في عدد من شركات الطيران منها الخطوط الجوية العالمية وينايتد ودلتا 
ويأمل الخبراء في تطوير محركات وهيكل هذه الطائرة لتظل في الخدمة حتى أوائل القرن الحالي
وتعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 3 محركات توربينية مروحية من إنتاج برت ونتي
يبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 47 متر
وارتفاعها 10 متر
ومدى الجناحين 33 متر
وزنها فارغة 45 طن 
وزنها الأقصى عند الإقلاع 84 طن 
وتبلغ سرعتها 78 كم / الساعة
ويمكن أن تطير لمسافة 3700 كم
وتتسع 190 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 737
كان الهدف من تصميم هذه الطائرة هو إنتاج طائرة صغيرة نسبيا
تتسع لنحو 100 راكب وتخدم في خطوط الطيران القصير المدى حتى أنه أطلق عليها البوينج الطفل
جرى اختبار النموذج الأول منها عام 1967م
وأدخلت الخدمة الفعلية في العام التالي وقد أستخدم عدد الطائرات لنقل البضائع فقط أما معظمها فقط خصص للركاب
وظهر الجيل الثاني من البوينج 737 في عام 1984م وتتميز بتغير المحركات لتصبح أقل ضوضاء كما حدث تعديل للأجنحة لتكون أكثر إنسيابية وأطلق على النموذج الجديد البوينج 737-300 وتعمل هذه الطائرة بمحركين توربينين مروحيين من إنتاج شركة سي إف إم العالمية
ويبلغ طول الطائرة 33 متر
ارتفاعها 11 متر
مدى الجناحين 29 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 32 طن
ووزنها كاملة عند الإقلاع 56 طن
وسرعتها 790 كم/الساعة
ويمكن ان تطير لمسافة 4600 كم
وتتسع 128 راكب

الـبـويـنـج 747 ( الـجـامـبـو )
تعد هذه الطائرة أكبر طائرة نقل تجارية في العالم
وتتميز بجسمها العريض الذي سمح باستيعاب اكبر من الركاب يصل إلى 421 راكب ومن ثم تصبح تكلفة الطيران أقل والجامبو طائرة نقل تجارية بعيدة المدى .
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي عام 1969م وادخلت الخدمة بواسطة بان امريكان بعد ذلك بعامين
يعد طراز بوينج 747-400 احدث جيل من هذه الطائرات ويتميز بإضافة جنيحات ( أجنحة صغيرة)
إلى جسم الطائرة لحفظ توازن بالإضافة إلى جناحين أعرض وسطح طيران مزدوج
وفي نهاية عام 1995م كانت قد انتجت اكثر من 340 طائرة من هذا الطراز الذي تستخدمه معظم شركات الطيران الكبرى في العالم 
وتعمل هذه الطائرة بواسطة 4 محركات توربينية مروحية أنتجتها شركة جنرال إلكتريك و برات وتني و رولزرويس
ويبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 71 متر
ارتفاعها 20 متر 
مدى الجناحين 65 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 181 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع 362 طن
تبلغ سرعتها 940 كم/الساعة
ويمكن الطيران لمسافة 13300 كم

الـبـويـنـج 757
صممت هذه الطائرة لتقوم بنقل الركاب والبضائع لمسافات متوسطة بين القارات ويمكن لهذه الطائرة نقل 220 راكب
وقد انتجت شركة البوينج 680 طائرة من هذا الطراز ومايزال الإنتاج مستمرا ويتوقع الخبراء ان يظل هذا الطراز في الخدمة حتى أوائل القرن
جرى اختبار النموذج التجريبي عام 1978م ودخلت الخدمة عام 1983م واستخدمت اعداد كبيرة من هذا الطراز لنقل البضائع
في بداية التسعينات ظهرت نماذج معدلة في هذه الطائرة اطلق عليها 757-200 تتميز بجسم ضيق طويل
وتعمل بمحركين توربنيين مروحيين من انتاج رولزرويس
يبلغ طول الطائرة 47 متر
ارتفاعها 14 متر
مدى الجناحين 38 متر
وزن الطائرة فارغة 57 طن
وزن الطائرة كاملة عند الإقلاع 100 طن
سرعتها 751 كم/الساعة
يمكنها الطيران لمسافة 5000 كم*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*حوادث سقوط الطائرات المدنية 
من 1922 حتى عامنا هذا 2009 






ــــــــــــــــــــــــ








السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إليكم سجل كامل لحوادث الطائرات المدنية التي شهدها العالم منذ عام 1922م 
وحتى سقوط طائرة الخطوط الجوية اليمنية يوم 30 يونيو 2009م، وقد تم 
ترتيب الأحداث بحسب الأعوام..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



عـــ1922ـــــــــام


7 أبريل: اصطدام طائرة دي هافيلاند (DH.18A) تابعة لطيران ديملر الإنجليزية مع طائرة 
تابعة لشركة فرنسية فوق مدينة پيكاردي بفرنسا مسببة بمقتل سبعة أشخاص. وتعتبر تلك 
هي أول حادثة في تاريخ الطيران المدني. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1930ـــــــــام


5 أكتوبر: تحطم المنطاد البريطاني R101 شمالي باريس ، مما أسفر عن 
مقتل 48 شخصا باندلاع النيران فيه. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1931ـــــــــام


(( 1 ))


21 مارس: طائرة تسمى سحابة الجنوب Southern Cloud تابعة لخطوط محلية أسترالية 
من نوع Avro 618 Ten اصطدمت بسلسلة جبال سنووي خلال الرحلة من سيدني إلى ملبورن، 
وقد مات جميع الركاب البالغ عددهم 8 في أول حادث طيران بتاريخ أستراليا. موقع الحادث ضل 
مجهولا لمدة 27 سنة، وقد كان سبب الحادث هو سوء الأحوال الجوية في ذلك الوقت. 

(( 2 ))

31 مارس: سقوط طائرة فوكر تابعة لخطوط TWA الأمريكية، رحلة رقم 599 
بالقرب من مدينة كتنوود بكانساس مودية بحياة الركاب الثمانية ومن ضمنهم 
مدرب كرة قدم. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







عـــ1933ـــــــــام

10 أكتوبر: انفجار طائرة بوينغ 247 تابعة لخطوط اليونايتد فوق جسترتون بولاية 
انديانا في أول عمل من أعمال التخريب الجوي في تاريخ الطيران التجاري. جميع من 
كان بالطائرة وعددهم 7 قد ماتوا. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1934ـــــــــام


20 ديسمبر: طائرة من نوع دوغلاس دي سي-2 وتسمى يوفر وتابعة لشركة الخطوط 
الجوية الملكية الهولندية KLM ورقم التسجيل هو (PH-AJU) سقطت تحت ظروف 
جوية سيئة خلال طريقها من هولندا إلى جزر الهند الشرقية الهولندية وقد سقطت بالصحراء 
السورية، ومات جميع الركاب البالغ عددهم 7 (أربعة طاقم وثلاثة ركاب). 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1935ـــــــــام

18 مايو: طائرة توبوليف من نوع ANT-20 تسمى ماكسيم غوركي وخلال رحلة داخلية في 
موسكو احتكت بالأجنحة مع طائرة من نوع اليوشن II-5 مما تسبب بسقوطها بمنطقة سكنية 
داخل موسكو وقد راح ضحية الحادث 33 شخصا بالإضافة إلى 12 من أفراد الطاقم. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1937ـــــــــام


(( 1 ))



12 يناير: تحطمت طائرة بوينغ (247D) ثنائية المحرك، رحلة رقم 7 ورقم التسجيل 
(NC13315)، تابعة لطيران الغرب السريع (Western Air Express) بمنطقة 
بينتوس بيك شمال سان فيرناندو، لوس أنجليس، بكاليفورنيا خلال طريقها من سالت ليك متجهة 
إلى مطار بكاليفورنيا. حاملة معها 3 من أفراد الطاقم + عشرة من الركاب. القتلى 
كانوا 5 (4 ركاب وواحد من الطاقم). 


(( 2 ))


6 مايو: احتراق منطاد زبلن الألماني المسمى هدنبيرج واشتعال النيران به وسقوطه خلال 
المحاولة للنزول بمطار تابع للبحرية بولاية نيوجيرزي، الأشخاص الموجودون بالسفينة 
الهوائية كانوا 97 والقتلى 35 بالإضافة إلى شخص كان موجود بالأرض لحظة الحادث. 


(( 3 ))


16 نوفمبر: طائرة من نوع جنكير تابعة لخطوط سابينا تحطمت بالقرب من اوستند في بلجيكا، 
وقد قتل جميع من كان فيها وعددهم 11 شخص، وكان بها الدوق جورج دوناتوس 
وريث دوقية هسن و زوجته وأبنائهم. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1938ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



10 يناير: طائرة من نوع لوكهيد L-14 تابعة لنورث ويست رحلة رقم 2 تحطمت بالقرب 
من بوزيمان بولاية مونتانا، ومات جميع من كان بها وعددهم 10، سبب الحادث هو أن 
قراءة الآلة التي تقيس إهتزازات الأجهزة كان غير صحيح مما جعل الطائرة أكثر عرضة 
للإهتزاز مما كان متوقعا. 

(( 2 ))

25 أكتوبر:طائرة دي سي 2 تابعة للخطوط الوطنية الإسترالية سقطت بسبب الضباب الكثيف 
في مترفعات داندنونج بولاية فيكتوريا بإستراليا وقد مات جميع ال18 شخص 
الموجودين بداخلها. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1939ـــــــــام


لوكهيد L-1413 يناير: طائرة من نوع لوكهيد L-14 تابعة لخطوط نورث ويست رحلة رقم 1 
تحطمت عند اقلاعها من مدينة مايلز بولاية مونتانا، وقد مات جميع من كان بالطائرة وعددهم 4. 
والسبب حدوث تسريب في صمام الوقود الطائرة الرئيسي إلى قمرة القيادة مما أدى 
لإندلاع النيران فيها. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1940ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))


14 يونيو: تعرض طائرة كاليفا من نوع جنكير Ju 52 تابعة لخطوط الفنلندية لإطلاق نار من قبل 
طائرتين قاذفات سوفييتية فوق خليج فنلندا خلال رحلتها من تالين بإستونيا متجهة إلى 
هلسنكي بفنلندا خلال فترة سلام مابينهما. مما أدى إلى سقوطها ومقتل جميع من 
كان بالطائرة وعددهم 9. 

(( 2 ))


31 أغسطس: تعرض طائرة من نوع DC-3 تابعة لشركة كابيتال لصاعقة جوية مما أدى 
لسقوطها بالقرب من بلدة لوفتزفيل في فرجينيا. ومصرع جميع من كان بها وعددهم 25 
شخصا، ومن ضمنهم سيناتور عن ولاية مينيسوتا. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1941ـــــــــام


26 فبراير: الطائرة دي سي 3 التابعة ايسترن ايرلاين رحلة رقم 21 اصطدمت بالأرض 
عند نزولها لتحط بمطار أتلانتا، جورجيا، وقد مات جراء الحادث 16 شخصا من 25 
كانوا على متن الطائرة. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1942ـــــــــام

16 يناير: تحطم طائرة دي سي 3 التابعة لخطوط TWA رحلة رقم 3 على جبل 
بوتوسي 30 ميل جنوب غرب لاس فيغاس، نيفادا وذلك عند عوتها إلى كاليفورنيا. 
جميع من كان بها وعدد 22 ماتوا بالحادث. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1943ـــــــــام

1 يونيو: طائرة حادثة رحلة 777 للخطوط البريطانية عبر البحار من نوع دي سي 3،
تم إسقاطها من قبل طائرة مقاتلة تابعة للطيران الألماني فوق خليج بسكاي، وقد مات 
جراء الاعتداء جميع الركاب البالغ عددهم 17 راكب. ومن ضمنهم الممثل البريطاني 
المشهور ليزلي هاوارد في فيلم ذهب مع الريح. وقد ساد اعتقاد وعلى نطاق واسع 
بأن سبب الهجوم هو شك الاستخبارات الألمانية بأن رئيس الوزراء البريطاني 
ونستون تشرشل كان موجودا على متنها. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1947ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



12 اغسطس: إختفاء طائرة تابعة للخطوط البريطانية لجنوب أمريكا من نوع أفرو 
لانكسترين وإسمها فتنة الصباح فوق جبال الإنديز وذلك بعد إرسالها رسالة مشفرة 
ومبهمة ("STENDEC"). مصير تلك الطائرة ظل مجهولا حتى تم تحديد موقع 
الحادث عام 2000، مات بالحادث 4 من الطاقم و 9 ركاب. 

(( 2 ))

24 أكتوبر: طائرة رحلة رقم 608 التابعة لخطوط اليونايتد وهي من نوع دي سي 6، سقطت 
محترقة بالقرب من مطار بريس كانيون بولاية يوتا، وسبب الحريق هو عيب بالتصميم مما أدى 
لتدمير الطائرة ومقتل جميع من كان عليها وعددهم 52 راكب. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1948ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



28 يناير: طائرة مستأجرة لشؤون الهجرة الأمريكية حاملة من مخالفي الهجرة، سقطت بالتلال 
الغربية من كوالينغا، فريسنو، كاليفورنيا وقد مات 32 شخص جراء الحادث. 

(( 2 ))

12 مارس: طائرة رحلة 4422 من نوع دي سي 4 سقطت بجبل سانفورد بألاسكا 
وقد مات 30 شخصا. 

(( 3 ))

5 أبريل وقوع كارثة جاتو الجوية 1948 مابين طائرة مدنية تابعة للخطوط البريطانية 
الأوربية من نوع فايكرز Vickers VC.1 وطائرة مقاتلة سوفيتية من نوع يوكوفليف 
بالقرب من قاعدة جاتو الجوية البريطانية ببرلين وقد مات 14 شخص كانوا على متن 
الطائرة المدنية بالإضافة إلى الطيار السوفييتي. 

(( 4 ))

17 يونيو: طائرة اليونايتد رحلة 624 من نوع دي سي 6 اصطدمت بالقرب من جبل كارمل 
بنسيلفانيا، بعد خطأ بمحاولة إطفاء ماكان يظن أنه حريق على متن الطائرة، جميع من كان 
على الطائرة وعددهم 43 قد ماتوا. 

(( 5 ))

17 يوليو: طائرة مائية من نوع كاتالينا تابعة لكاثي باسفيك من ماكاو إلى هونغ كونغ تم 
اختطافها من قبل أربع أشخاص فوق الصين في محاولة لسرقة الركاب وهم على متن الطائرة، 
وكان بها 23 راكب. وقد هوجم الطيار وهو يحاول المقاومة مما أفقد السيطرة على الطائرة، 
فسقطت وقتل جميع من كان بها عدا راكب واحد، وقد تم التعرف عليه بأنه زعيم العصابة 
الخاطفة. وقد اعتبرت بأنها أول محاولة خطف طائرة.

(( 6 ))

2 أكتوبر: طائرة مائية اسمها بوكين بروس اصطدمت عند هبوطها في النرويج 
وقد مات 19 شخصا والناجين كانوا 24 من ضمنهم بيرتراند راسل. 


(( 7 ))

20 أكتوبر: سقوط طائرة تابعة لشركة KLM بالقرب من بريستويك 
باسكتلندا وقد مات جراء ذلك 40 شخصا. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1949ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))


4 مايو: كارثة سوبرجا الجوية طائرة تابعة للخطوط الإيطالية تحمل على متنها 
فريق كرة قدم تابع لنادي تورينو اصطدمت بتل سوبرجا بالقرب من تورينو، 
وقد مات جميع الركاب ال31 ومن ضمنهم 18 لاعبا للنادي. 


(( 2 ))

9 سبتمبر: تفجير طائرة الباسفيك الكندية وهي من نوع دي سي-3 خلال رحلتها من 
مدينة كيوبيك إلى مدينة بأي كومو 420كم شمال كيوبك، وتلك كانت نتيجة عملية 
تخريب متعمدة وقتل جراء ذلك جميع الركاب ال23 الذين كانوا بمتنها. 

(( 3 ))

1 نوفمبر: حادث ايسترن ايرلاين رحلة 537 حيث اصطدمت طائرة تابعة لشركة 
ايسترن ايرلاين من نوع دي سي 4 بالجو مع طائرة لوكهيد. جميع ركاب طائرة 
دي سي 4 وعددهم 55 ماتوا ومن ضمنهم نواب للكونجرس وبعض المشاهير. 
أما قائد طائرة اللوكهيد فهو الناجي الوحيد وإن كانت حالته خطرة. 

(( 4 ))

29 نوفمبر: حادث امريكان ايرلاينز رحلة رقم 157 لطائرة دي سي 6 بالطريق 
مابين مدينة نيويورك إلى نيومكسيكو، انحرف من المدرج واصطدم بالمباني القريبة 
بعد أن فقد الطيار السيطرة على الطائرة خلال المرحلة الأخيرة من الهبوط. 
مات 26 راكبا و2 من المضيفين. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1950ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



12 مارس: طائرة كارثة لاندو الجوية من نوع أفرو تيودور تابعة لشركة إير فلايت 
المحدودة، واسمها (The Star Girl)، كانت في رحلة طيران خاصة من مطار دبلن 
في ايرلندا متجهة إلى مطار لاندو في جنوب ويلز بتاريخ 12 مارس 1950 وبها 78 
راكبا و5 من الطاقم. وقد اعتبرت من أسوأ الحوادث الجوية بذلك الوقت نظرا لكثرة القتلى. 


(( 2 ))


24 يونيو: طائرة نورث ويست رحلة 2501 التابعة لخطوط نورث ويست أورينت وهي من نوع 
دي سي 4 وعلى متنها 58 راكبا، اختفت فوق بحيرة ميشيغان دون أن يتم العثور عليها. 


(( 3 ))


31 أغسطس: طائرة تابعة ل TWA رحلة رقم 903 من نوع 
(Lockheed L749A Constellation) احترق بها أحد المحركات مما أدى اصطدامها 
بالصحراء شمال غربي القاهرة بمصر. وقد مات جميع الركاب البالغ عددهم 55. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1951ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



25 أبريل: طائرة الخطوط الكوبية رحلة 493 وهي من نوع دوغلاس دي سي 4، كانت 
بطريقها من ميامي بفلوريدا متجهة إلى هافانا كوبا، عندما اصطدمت بالجو مع طائرة من 
نوع (Beechcraft Model 18) تابعة للبحرية الأمريكية فوق جزيرة كي وست 
بمضيق فلوريدا. وقد مات جميع الركاب على الطائرتين. 

(( 2 ))

22 يونيو: طائرة تابعة لشركة بان أمريكان رحلة رقم 151 وهي من نوع 
(Lockheed L049 Constellation) في طريقها من أكرا بغانا إلى مونروفيا 
بليبيريا، اصطدمت بتل بالقرب منطقة سوناي بمقاطعة بونغ في ليبيريا 54 ميلا (86 كم) 
من المطار. قتل من الحادث 31 راكبا و9 من الطاقم الطائر.

(( 3 ))

30 يونيو: طائرة تابعة لطيران يونايتد رحلة 610 وهي من نوع دي سي-6، كانت تحت 
الخدمة مابين سان فرانسيسكو - أوكلاند - وسالت ليك - ودنفر - وشيكاغو، عندما 
اصطدمت بجبل بالقرب من دنفر. وكان بالطائرة 50 شخصا (5 طاقم + 45 راكب) وقد 
مات جميع من كان بالطائرة. 

(( 4 ))

24 اغسطس: طائرة اليونايتد رحلة 615، وهي من نوع دوغلاس دي سي 6، 
اصطدمت بالقرب من مدينة يونيون بكاليفورنيا، عند نزولها إلى أوكلاند. وقد قتل 
جميع من بالطائرة وعددهم 50 شخصا. 




عـــ1952ـــــــــام

28 أبريل: طائرة بان أم رحلة 202 وهي من نوع بوينغ 377، اصطدمت بعد فشل المراوح 
بمنطقة نائية بالبرازيل. وقد اقلعت من بيونس ايرس بالإرجنتين إلى نيويورك وتمر خلالها على 
ريو دي جانيرو بالبرازيل. وقد قتل جميع من بالطائرة وعددهم 50 شخصا. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1973ـــــــــام

21 فبراير: تعرض الخطوط الجوية العربية الليبية رحلة 114 من نوع البوينغ 727 
تابعة الخطوط الجوية العربية الليبية لإطلاق نار من قبل طائرتان حربيتان إسرائيليتان 
(الإف 4) فوق صحراء سيناء المصرية خلال رحلتها من طرابلس و القاهرة عبر 
بنغازي. مما أدى إلى سقوطها ومقتل 108 شخصا ونجاة 5. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1979ـــــــــام




(( 1 ))



27 مارس:اصطدام طائرتين بوينج 747 أثناء الاقلاع تابعتين لبان أمريكان و الخطوط 
الجوية الملكية الهولندية بمطار تنريف جزر الكناري.متسببة بمقتل 583 شخصا وتعتبر 
تلك هي أكبر حادثة في التاريخ من حيث عدد الوفيات إلى يومنا هذا. 


(( 2 ))


29 نوفمبر: اصطدام طائرة دي سي 10 تابعة لطيران نيوزيلندا بجبل اربس بأوكلاند، نيوزيلندا 
متسببة بمقتل 257 شخصا. الطائرة كانت تقوم برحلة رقم 901 وهي رحلة سياحية كانت تعتزم 
القيام ببهاب-إياب بدون توقف من أوكلاند نحو انتارتيكا.سبب الكارثة يعود لخطأ الطيار اثر 
تعرضه لما يسمى خداع بصري حيث أن الطيار يعتقد أنه يطير فوق حقل مسطح لكنه يتجه 
فالحقيقة صوب الجبل مباشرة.التحقيقات كشفت أن الربان طار في علو جد منخفض ليمنح 
لركاب رؤية جيدة للجبل، و أنه استعمل إحداثيات طيران غير صحيحة. 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ






ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1980ـــــــــام

19 أغسطس: وقوع كارثة طائرة الخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الرحلة 163 سراز 
لوكهيد إل 1011 تريستار من مطار الرياض القديم بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض متوجهة 
إلى مطار الملك عبد العزيز الدولي في جدة، عندما إندلع حريق في مخزن الأمتعة .وقد مات 
جميع الركاب البالغ عددهم 301 شخصاً. 

تلك هي أكبر حادثة في التاريخ من حيث عدد الوفيات سببها حريق.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ1982ـــــــــام

في 6 يوليو: طائرة من نوع إليوشن Il-62 تابعة لشركة إيروفلوت رحلة رقم 411 تحطمت 
بعيد اقلاعها من مطار شيريميتييفو الدولي. مات جميع من كان بها وعددهم 90 شخصا.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1985ـــــــــام


(( 1 ))


12 أغسطس : رحلة رقم 123 تابعة لشركة الخطوط الجوية اليابانية من طوكيو متوجهة 
إلى أوساكا تتحطم.مقتل 520 ونجاة 4.تعدأكبر حصيلة وفيات تسببها كارثة جوية. 

(( 2 ))

23 نوفمبر: قام ثلاثة أشخاص تابعين لمنظمة أبو نضال باختطاف طائرة مصر للطيران 
الرحلة 648 من مطار أثينا إلى مطار القاهرة الدولي.نتيجة لعملية الاقتحام وتبادل إطلاق 
النار؛ سقط 56 راكباً قتيلاً من أصل 88 شخصا كانوا على متن الطائرة بالإضافة إلى 
اثنين من طاقم الطائرة وأحد الخاطفين. 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ1996ـــــــــام

12 نوفمبر : وقوع حادث اصطدام طائرة بوينج 747-168b ، والمتجهة من نيودلهي 
في الهند إلى الظهران في المملكة العربية السعودية أثناء الاقلاع اثر اصطدامها في الجو 
بطائرة الشحن من طراز اليوشن ( Ilyushin Il-76 ) التابعة للطيران الكازاخستاني 
والقادمة من سمرقند في كازاخستان إلى نيودلهي .مات 349 راكبا. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ2000ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



23 يوليو: بعد لحظات قليلة من إقلاع طائرة كونكورد من مطار شارل ديجول بالعاصمة 
الفرنسية باريس، اصطدمت بأحد الفنادق القريبة من المطار، حيث قتل في الحادث كل من 
على متنها و عددهم 113 راكبا.وكان الحادث من بين الأسباب لتوقف رحلات 
الكونكورد تماما ونهاية أسطورتها. 

(( 2 ))


23 أغسطس: أقلعت طائرة طيران الخليج الرحلة 072 طراز إيرباص إيه 320 من مطار 
القاهرة الدولي إلى مطار البحرين الدولي وعلى متنها 143 شخصاً، وسارت الرحلة بشكل 
طبيعي حتى دخولها المجال الجوي البحريني، وأثناء محاولة الطيار الهبوط على مدرج 
مطار البحرين سقطت الطائرة وتحطمت في مياه الخليج العربي، ونتج عن الحادث مقتل 
جميع الأشخاص الذين كانوا على متن الطائرة البالغ عددهم 143 شخصاً. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ2004ـــــــــام

3 يناير: تحطم طائرة مصرية كانت تقل سياحا فرنسيين في طريقها من مدينة شرم 
الشيخ إلى القاهرة حيث سقطت في البحر الأحمر، و ادى ذلك مقتل 148 شخصا. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


عـــ2005ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



3 فبراير: تحطم طائرة بوينغ 737 أفغانية في طريقها من هرات إلى كابول العاصمة، 
و كانت الطائرة قد اصطدمت بالجبال بسبب رداءة الجو، قتل في الحادث 104 أشخاص.

(( 2 ))

6 أغسطس: طائرة من نوع ATR 72 تابعة للخطوط الدولية التونسية رحلة 1153 
وقعت في البحر الأبيض المتوسط بالقرب من باليرمو في صقلية نتيجة لنفاد الوقود بها 
وهي بطريقها من باري الإيطالية إلى جزيرة جربة التونسية. وقد مات 2 من الطاقم 
التونسي الأربع بالإضافة إلى 14 راكبا من المجموع 35 وهم إيطاليون. 

(( 3 ))

14 أغسطس: تحطم طائرة ركاب بوينغ 737 في طريقها من قبرص 
إلى اليونان. ووفاة 121 راكب. 

(( 4 ))

16 أغسطس: تحطم طائرة ركاب نوع ام دي-82 مستأجرة من طيران غرب الكاريبي 
الكولومبي، في طريقها من بنما إلى مارتينيكيو، ادى تحطمها إلى 
مقتل 160 راكب على متنها. 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عـــ2009ـــــــــام



(( 1 ))



15 يناير: حادث طائرة الإيرباص A320 تابعة لشركة خطوط الولايات المتحدة رحلة 1549 
والتي نزلت على مياه نهر هدسون الباردة بعد حوالي 5 دقائق من إقلاعها من مطار 
لاجوارديا بنيويورك متجهة إلى تشارلوت، كارولاينا الشمالية. وبعد 90 ثانية من إقلاعها 
وعلى ارتفاع 3,200 قدم (980 م) أبلغ قائد الطائرة عن "ضربة طير مزدوجة"، وفقد 
السيطرة في كلا المحركين، وطلب الرجوع إلى المطار، ولكنه لم يستطع العودة فهبط 
اضطراريا على نهر هدسون، وقد نجا جميع من كان على متنها بعد هبوطها، وقد نجوا أيضا 
من الاصطدام بطائرة مائية كانت متوقفة بالقرب من سقوطها. وقد وصفت صحيفة وال ستريت 
جورنال هذا النوع من الهبوط على الماء بأنه "واحدة من أندر وأكثر التحديات الفنية فخرا 
في عالم الطيران" وقليل جدا من الحوادث التي تشبهها. 


(( 2 ))


25 فبراير: الخطوط التركية رحلة 1951 هو حادث لطائرة تابعة للخطوط التركية من 
نوع بوينج 800-737، ورقم التسجيل TC-JGE. كانت في رحلة منتظمة بين اسطنبول 
بتركيا وأمستردام في هولندا. وقد سقطت بالقرب من مطار سكيبول (أمستردام) بعد هبوط 
اضطراري لأن الطيار تعمد الهبوط على مقربة من المطار في أرض زراعية رخوة بعد 
توقف محركها تجنبا لانفجارها أو سقوط عدد كبير من الضحايا. 


(( 3 ))

1 حزيران: حادث الخطوط الجوية الفرنسية (إير فرانس) لطائرة من طراز إيرباص أقلت 228 
راكبا ثم اختفت فوق مياه المحيط الأطلسي و يخشى أن يكون الركاب قد لقوا حتفهم . والطائرة 
غادرت ريو دي جانيرو في البرازيل منتصف الليل بتوقيت باريس وقطعت منطقة من المطبات 
الجوية القوية قرابة الرابعة فجراً بنفس التوقيت. و تلقى برج المراقبة في البرازيل عند 
الساعة 4:14 رسالة أوتوماتيكية تفيد بوقوع عطل كهربائي في الطائرة بينما كانت تحلق 
في منطقة نائية قبالة الشواطئ البرازيلية. ومن بين ركاب الطائرة 58 برازيلياً و61 
فرنسياً و 5 لبنانيين ومسافرين آخرين من 32 جنسية.


(( 4 ))

30 يونيو: طائرة الخطوط اليمنية وهي من نوع ايرباص 310 أقلعت من مطار صنعاء 
الدولي اليمني بتاريخ 30 يونيو 2009 في طريقها إلى مطار الإمير سعيد ابراهيم الدولي 
بمدينة موروني في جزر القمر، وقد سقطت قبل وصولها المطار في الساعة 02:50 
بالتوقيت المحلي من صباح يوم الثلاثاء (23:50 UTC), وعلى متنها 153 شخصا 
من ركاب وطاقم الطائرة.*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*تزايد أهمية الطائرات بدون طيار








استخدمت الولايات المتحدة طائرات بدون طيار بأفغانستان وباكستان والعراق 





كتبت مجلة أميركية أن الطائرات بدون طيار باتت تحتل مركز الصدارة في سلاح الجو الأميركي، السلاح الذي قالت إنه يدخل مرحلة جديدة في تاريخه هذا العام.


وأوضحت فورين بوليسي أنه ولأول مرة سيقوم سلاح الجو بتدريب طيارين لتشغيل الطائرات بدون طيار أكثر مما يدرب طيارين لقيادة الطائرات التي يقودها طيارون, مضيفة أنه منذ نحو عقد من الزمن لم تكن الطائرات بدون طيار معروفة على نطاق واسع.


وأضافت أن تلك الطائرات تحتل الآن مكان الصدارة في نظام تدريب الطيارين، وأنه من غير المرجح أن يحدث تراجع في ذلك التوجه, وأنه من السهل تخيل هيمنة العمليات اليومية للطائرات التي تعمل بدون طيار على ميزانيات سلاح الجو والقرارات المتعلقة بالتخطيط لهذا السلاح.


وأشارت المجلة إلى أنه سيكون بالإمكان ملاحظة الزيادة في أعداد الطائرات التي تعمل بدون طيار، بالمقارنة مع أعداد تلك التي تعمل بواسطة الطيارين داخل عنابر ومرابض طائرات سلاح الجو الأميركي.


وذكرت أنه بحلول العام 2013 فستمكن التحسينات في المعدات الإلكترونية ووسائل الاتصال طياري طائرات سلاح الجو التي تعمل بدون طيار من تشغيل ثلاث منها في نفس الوقت، وأن العدد قد يرتفع إلى أربع في حالات الطوارئ.


"
عوامل انتشار أنواع من الطائرات دون طيار مثل بريداتور وريبيار وغلوبال هوك، تكمن في رخص تكاليفها قياسا إلى الطائرات التي يقودها طيارون مثل الطائرة ف-35 المقاتلة والقاذفة
"قلة التكلفة
وأما العوامل التي تسهم في انتشار أنواع من تلك الطائرات مثل "بريداتور" و"ريبيار" و"غلوبال هوك" فتكمن في رخص تكاليفها قياسا إلى الطائرات التي يقودها طيارون مثل الطائرة ف-35 المقاتلة والقاذفة.


وبناء على مكتب المحاسبة الحكومي، فإن كلفة مجموعة من أربع طائرات بدون طيار من طراز "إم كيو9 ريبر" مع قاعدتها الأرضية ونظام تشغيلها عبر الأقمار الصناعية فتبلغ 24.5 مليون دولار في حين أن أحدث التخمينات بخصوص كلفة الطائرة إف-35 هو مائة مليون دولار.


وهو ما حدا بوزير الدفاع الأميركي روبرت غيتس لأن يطلب إلغاء برنامج صناعة الطائرة ف-22 رابتور، من أجل توفير الأموال لشراء المزيد من الطائرات التي تعمل بدون طيار لاستخدامها في كل من أفغانستان والعراق.
وتمضي المجلة في شرح مهام وميزات الطائرة من طراز ف-35 وريبيار فتقول: هناك فروق واضحة في عمل كل من طراز "إف-35" وتلك التي من طراز "ريبيار" وتقول إنهما ليستا بديلين لبعضهما البعض.


وفي هذا السياق، نسبت فورين بوليسي إلى اللواء ديف ديبتولا الضابط المسؤول عن برنامج تشغيل الطائرات بدون طيار اعترافه مؤخرا أثناء مؤتمر صحفي، بأن أنظمة تشغيل الطائرات الحالية ربما تكون هدفا سهلا لأنظمة الدفاع الجوي والهجمات الإلكترونية.


وأضاف ديبتولا أن أنظمة التشغيل قد تواجه أيضا مشاكل تتعلق بالاتصالات عبر الأقمار الصناعية، مشيرا إلى أنه يتوقع أن يقوم سلاح الجو الأميركي بإحداث تغيير على طريقة عمل الطائرات بدون طيار وكذلك على بنية وتنظيم وثقافة هذا السلاح. 




ومضى إلى أن الطائرات بدون طيار بدأت في احتلال مركز الصدارة في سلاح الجو، وأنه يمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال عدد الطيارين الذين تخرجوا من مراكز تدريب الطيارين لهذا العام*​*
*


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*سوخوي : المقاتلة الروسية الجديدة تحلق بحلول نهاية العام







قالت شركة سوخوي للطائرات في مقابلة مع رويترز ان أولى مقاتلات الجيل الخامس التي صممتها ستقوم بأولى رحلاتها بحلول نهاية العام.
ولدى سؤاله عما اذا كانت المقاتلة ستقوم برحلة هذا العام قال ميخائيل بوجوسيان المدير العام لشركة سوخوي "لن ندخر جهدا ليتم هذا في العام الحالي وأعتقد أن جميع الاسباب متوافرة لنقول ان هذا العمل يجري وفقا للخطة."
وأضاف في مقابلة مع تلفزيون رويترز أن طائرة الركاب المدنية الروسية الجديدة (سوبرجيت) يمكن أن تستحوذ على حصة تصل الى 20 في المئة من السوق العالمية للطائرات المخصصة للرحلات الاقليمية في غضون ما بين خمسة وعشرة اعوام*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رحلات بوينغ دريملاينر نهاية 2009 









بوينغ تعتزم إنتاج 10 طائرات دريملاينر شهريا مع نهاية 2013





قالت شركة صناعة الطائرات الأميركية بوينغ إن الطائرة من طراز 787 دريملاينر ستقوم بأولى رحلاتها نهاية العام الحالي، وإن شركة نيبون إيرويز اليابانية ستتسلم طائراتها من الطراز نهاية 2010.

يشار إلى أنه كان من المقرر تسليم الطائرة بشكل تجاري في مايو/أيار 2008، لكنه تأخر لأسباب هندسية.

وكان آخر تأخير في تسليم الطائرة حدث في يونيو/حزيران الماضي عندما وجد المهندسون ضعفا في الجزء الذي يربط الأجنحة بهيكل الطائرة وتم علاجه.

وقالت بوينغ إن تأخير تسليم الطائرة كلفها 2.5 مليار دولار، لكنها أكدت أن الطراز سيعود عليها بالربح على المدى البعيد.

وكانت بوينغ قد تلقت عقودا لبيع 850 طائرة من الطراز بسعر يصل إلى 178 مليونا للطائرة.

ويعتبر هيكل دريملاينر أخف من غيره بسبب المواد المصنوع منها، كما أنها أقل استهلاكا للوقود بنسبة 20% مقارنة مع طائرات بوينغ 777 و 767.

وتعتزم بوينغ إنتاج 10 طائرات من هذا الطراز شهريا عندما يصل الإنتاج إلى أعلى معدله مع نهاية العام 2013*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*11 قتيلا في تحطم طائرة نقل روسية في اقصى الشرق الروسي







تحطمت طائرة نقل عسكرية تابعة لوزارة الداخلية الروسية الاحد في منطقة ياكوتيا في اقصى شرق روسيا مما ادى الى مقتل جميع من كانوا على متنها وعددهم 11 شخصا، حسب وكالة ريا-نوفوستي للانباء.

وتحطمت الطائرة وهي من طراز ايليوشين-76 عند الساعة 8,40 صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي (23,40 تغ السبت) بعد اقلاعها بقليل من منطقة ميرني، حسب ما افاد مسؤول محلي في وزارة الطوارئ للوكالة.

واضاف انه "تم العثور على جثث كافة افراد طاقم الطائرة وعددهم 11 شخصا" مضيفا ان الطائرة لم تكن تحمل اية شحنة.

واشار الى ان لجنة تقوم بالتحقيق في الحادث.*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*سباق التسلح يهيمن على معرض دبي الجوي








يفتتح يوم الاحد معرض دبي الجوي حيث يرفع التوتر في الشرق الاوسط الطلب على العتاد العسكري ولكن الركود يؤدي الى انخفاض الطلبيات على الطائرات المدنية.

ومع هذا فستقوم شركتا ايرباص وبوينج المتنافسان اللدودان باجتذاب شركات الطيران في اكبر حدث للطيران في الشرق الاوسط ولكن دفاتر شيكات معظم شركات الطيران خاوية وستشن اعنف معارك تسويق من خلال اداء الطائرات المقاتلة فوق الخليج .

وقال رياض قهوجي كبير المسؤولين التنفيذيين بمعهد التحليل العسكري للشرق الادنى والخليج لرويترز "عليك مواصلة طلب انظمة جديدة وقدرات جديدة مع وجود مزيد من التهديدات واستمرار التوترات وهذا هو سبب رؤيتنا اهتماما مستمرا بتطوير وتجديد اساطيل المقاتلات.

"مادام هناك توتر والوضع في ايران لم يحل ويوجد تهديد الارهاب وهلم جرا فانني اعتقد انه سيكون هناك سباق تسلح مستمر."

وتجري دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة التي تستضيف المعرض محادثات مع شركة داسو الفرنسية للطيران لشراء طائرات مقاتلة من طراز رافائيل والتي ستعرض في المعرض الجوي الذي يستمر من 15 الى 18 نوفمبر تشرين الثاني . ولكن محللين يقولون ان الولايات المتحدة لم تتخل عن التوصل الى صفقة.

ومن بين الدول الاخرى التي افادت تقارير بانها تتطلع الى توسيع او تجديد اساطيل الطائرات المقاتلة الكويت وسلطنة عمان في حين قالت مصادر لرويترز في يوليو تموز ان السعودية تتطلع لتوسيع عملية شراء في الاونة الاخيرة للطائرات الاوروبية المقاتلة من طراز تايفون وتجري محادثات مع بوينج بشأن الطائرة اف 15.

وفي قرار مفاجيء ستعرض الولايات المتحدة اكثر الطائرات المقاتلة تطورا في العالم وهي الطائرة اف-22 رابتور من انتاج شركة لوكهيد في المعرض وذلك بعد اشهر من الغاء عرض الطائرة في اكبر معرض جوي في العالم في باريس.*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلاح الجو الاماراتي يشتري 25 طائرة تدريب سويسرية وطائرتين سويديتين*​ 

*



*​ 

*اعلنت دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الثلاثاء انها اشترت 25 طائرة تدريب من نوع بيلاتوس بي-سي-21 من الشركة السويسرية التي تحمل الاسم نفسه، كما اشترت طائرتين عسكريتين من نوع ساب-340 تصنعها شركة ساب السويدية وذلك خلال معرض دبي الدولي للطيران.*​ 
*وبلغت قيمة الصفقة مع شركة بيلاتوس 511 مليون دولار على ان يبدأ التسليم عام 2011 حسب ما ورد في بيان للشركة.*​ 
*بينما تبلغ قيمة العقد الموقع مع شركة ساب 223 مليون دولار على ان تسلم الطائرة الاولى في الفصل الثالث من العام 2010 والثانية خلال الفصل الاول من العام 2011 حسب ما جاء في بيان صادر عن سلاح الجو في دولة الامارات.*​ 
*وقال اللواء الجوي الاماراتي فارس محمد المزروحي ان "طائرات بيلاتوس ستستخدم لتدريب الطيارين على الرادرات والرؤية الليلية واطلاق القذائف والصواريخ جو-جو او جو-ارض".*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*تقرير: 1000 شخص يقعون ضحية حوادث الطيران سنويا في الولايات المتحدة*​



*ذكر تقرير ان نحو 1000 شخص ينقلون الى المستشفى سنويا بسبب اصابات تتعلق بالطيران في الولايات المتحدة ويقتل نحو 750.*​ 
*وجاء في التقرير الصادر عن جامعة جونز هوبكنز في بالتيمور ان نحو ثلث هذا العدد يصاب في حوادث طائرات خاصة ويصاب او يقتل 29 في المئة اخرون اثناء القفز بالمظلات.*
*وتقول الادارة الوطنية لسلامة المرور على الطرق السريعة ان 2.35 مليون شخص اصيبوا و37 الفا قتلوا في عام 2008 نتيجة حوادث السيارات.*
*وقالت سوزان باكير الاستاذة في مركز الاصابات بالجامعة في بيان "ما توصلنا اليه يقدم معلومات قيمة لم تكن متاحة من قبل عن عدد ونوعية الاصابات التي تتصل بحوادث الطيران."*
*واضافت "لان هناك الكثير من الاصابات التي يمكن الحيلولة دون وقوعها عن طريق تغييرات في بناء الطائرات فان هذه البيانات يجب ان تستخدم في التعرف على التحسينات اللازمة في تصميم الطائرات."*
*وتابعت "على سبيل المثال .. الاعداد الكبيرة للاصابات بالكسور في النصف الاسفل من الجسم ترجح ضرورة الوضع في الاعتبار استعدادات مختلفة لحماية القدم والساقين عند وقوع حادث."*
*وقال الباحثون في عدد شهر ديسمبر كانون الاول من دورية طب الطيران والفضاء والبيئة انهم حللوا بيانات من احصاءات حكومية لحالات دخلت المستشفيات.*
*وقال الدكتور دينيس شناهان الذي اشترك في الدراسة "لا توجد منظومة رسمية للابلاغ عن حوادث الطيران المدني بعكس نظام المراقبة الفعال بشدة لجميع حوادث الطيران في الجيش."*​


----------



## م خالد عامر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*تركيا تشتري طائرات بلا طيار من اسرائيل*​



*قالت الشركة التركية للصناعات الجوية والفضائية يوم الثلاثاء ان تركيا توصلت الى اتفاق مع اسرائيل لشراء عشر طائرات بلا طيار طراز (هيرون) وان الصفقة ستعلن خلال يوم او اثنين.*​ 
*وقال محرم دورتكاسلي الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة "توصلنا الى اتفاق مع مكتب المشتريات. نتوقع الاعلان عن الصفقة خلال بضعة ايام."*​ 
*ووقعت تركيا واسرائيل اتفاقا عام 2005 لتزويد أنقرة بطائرات بلا طيار قيمته 185 مليون دولار.*​ 
*ونفى وزير الدفاع التركي وجدي جونول في يوليو تموز تقارير نشرت في وسائل الاعلام الاسرائيلية عن الغاء الاتفاق بسبب تأخر المشروع.*​ 
*وتزايدت التكهنات بالغاء الاتفاق بين الحليفتين الاقليمتين اسرائيل وتركيا التي انتقدت بشدة سياسة اسرائيل ازاء الفلسطينيين خاصة الحرب التي شنتها اسرائيل على قطاع غزة في ديسمبر كانون الاول عام 2008 .*​ 
*والشركة التركية للصناعات الجوية والفضائية هي شريك في مشروع تصنيع الطائرات (هيرون) مع شركة (البيت) الاسرائيلية للصناعات الحربية.*​ 
​​


----------

